# Another wrinkle regarding my self-published children's fantasy



## Steerpike (Dec 10, 2011)

I have an agent who has a good track record with children's book who now wants me to send the manuscript to him. He knows it is already published for Kindle.

I was planning on using this book as sort of an experiment in self-publishing, to see what I can do with it, but a request from an agent is tempting. Do you think they'll ask me to remove it from Amazon if they are interested? I'm guessing they will, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Devor (Dec 10, 2011)

Steerpike said:


> I have an agent who has a good track record with children's book who now wants me to send the manuscript to him. He knows it is already published for Kindle.
> 
> I was planning on using this book as sort of an experiment in self-publishing, to see what I can do with it, but a request from an agent is tempting. Do you think they'll ask me to remove it from Amazon if they are interested? I'm guessing they will, but I'm not sure.



Send it in and see what happens.  I haven't worked with an agent, but you keep your options open by sending him the manuscript.  At least let him read it and see if he has anything to offer you.

I had to study agents, broadly, in classes, and typically their motivation is to just close a deal.  I think it's likely he will want you to continue self-publishing in the hopes that it will help him pitch your credentials.  He might even have tips for you.


----------



## Dreamhand (Dec 10, 2011)

Steerpike, this is a great opportunity to conduct an experiment in "Getting an Agent"!!  You can write another awesome book and use it for your other scientific inquiries.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys. You make good points. I don't know why I was concerned about it, other than it changes the path I had envisioned taking. Or at least, it would if the agent decides to take on the work. But really, there is nothing to lose, and yes I can always self-publish something else  And as Devor notes, maybe I can keep the book self-published while the agent shops it around (assuming he takes it on; I'm getting ahead of myself).

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Ravana (Dec 11, 2011)

If you have an agent courting you—especially if it's one you already know has had success in the field—then go with it. Beats hell out of trying to find one later on your own when you decide you want one.

I have no idea if an agent would want you to pull it down or not: after all, the more it sells while he's trying to place it, the easier his job is likely to be. At any rate, I can't see him asking you to do so until after you ink a contract—and if he does, I'd say you shouldn't. (And should probably withdraw it from his consideration, too: I wouldn't regard that as a reasonable request.) However, my experience with agents is virtually nil, so others might have more useful input on this.


----------

